# bolacha



## jf91

can anyone translate this word for me? it's not in the dictionaries. thank you!


----------



## Zahrah

"Bolacha" is a cracker, biscuit, cookie or snap.


----------



## Denis555

You can find the word "bolacha" on this on-line dictionary and on this one.


----------



## edupa

Not sure how relevant this might be for you, but 'bolacha' is also Brazilian gay slang for a lesbian.

abraços


----------



## Cristina.

In Spanish slang a lesbian would be a "pãozinho/ bun /brioche".


----------



## lilian younes

bolacha means - cracker
Good Luck


----------



## jf91

graca to everyone!


----------



## Alandria

Aqui muita gente tem uma mania de chamar "bolacha" de biscoito, apesar disso, eu chamo "cracker" de bolacha.

Se eu me basear nas minhas amigas paulistanas, em São Paulo deve acontecer o contrário. Chamam até "biscoito" de "bolacha". Essa eu vou deixar para *Edupa*. 

Já os nordestinos distinguem bem, tal como os portugueses.


----------



## Vanda

Well, take it as bolacha, biscoito, cracker, etc - as people have already said above - you choose- because it difers from region to region. In Minas Gerais we say biscoito to the one cariocas say bolacha.


----------



## olivinha

On another totally different context, _bolacha_ is also a _slap_.
O


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Se eu me basear nas minhas amigas paulistanas, em São Paulo deve acontecer o contrário. Chamam até "biscoito" de "bolacha". Essa eu vou deixar para *Edupa*.


 

Hmmm... Interessante...

Lembro-me de alguém um dia me chamando atenção pra esse fato de as pessoas aqui em São Paulo referirem-se a todos os tipos de biscoito como 'bolacha'. Me parece que único lugar aqui em Sampa em que ouço 'biscoito' é nos anúncios publicitários. Aliás, nunca pensei muito sobre o assunto, nunca havia me dado conta. 

Tanto que vou precisar de um esclarecimento, por favor: chama-se de 'biscoito' aquela bolacha recheada? E a bolacha wafer, chama-se de quê?

Agora sou eu que estou precisando de um help!



Abraços


----------



## Alandria

Basicamente

Biscoito:
http://www.quitandinha.com/images/visconti_wafer_creme.jpg
http://www.estudiot.com.br/ilustr/ilust_Hiper/BISCOITO.jpg
http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/q/qb/qbrado/430383_biscoito.jpg
http://www.unisite.com.br/culinaria/biscoito.jpg
http://www.abam.com.br/revista/revista11/biscoito.gif
http://www.mosteirotrapista.org.br/images/biscoito.jpg
http://www.spi-london.com/catalog/images/BonoChoc.jpg
http://www.wseditor.com.br/images/catalogo/182.jpg

Bolacha:
http://static.flickr.com/94/224347244_dcc39fbf77.jpg
http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index-bilder/cracker.jpg 
http://herbhoover.com/house_of_crackers.jpg
http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/f/other.food/cracker.snack.bread.jpg


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Basicamente
> 
> Biscoito:
> http://www.quitandinha.com/images/visconti_wafer_creme.jpg
> http://www.estudiot.com.br/ilustr/ilust_Hiper/BISCOITO.jpg
> http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/q/qb/qbrado/430383_biscoito.jpg
> http://www.unisite.com.br/culinaria/biscoito.jpg
> http://www.abam.com.br/revista/revista11/biscoito.gif
> http://www.mosteirotrapista.org.br/images/biscoito.jpg
> http://www.spi-london.com/catalog/images/BonoChoc.jpg
> http://www.wseditor.com.br/images/catalogo/182.jpg
> 
> Bolacha:
> http://static.flickr.com/94/224347244_dcc39fbf77.jpg
> http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index-bilder/cracker.jpg
> http://herbhoover.com/house_of_crackers.jpg
> http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/f/other.food/cracker.snack.bread.jpg


 


Obrigado, Alandria! Entendi!

Por aqui, tudo bolacha. Pelo menos é assim que eu falo.

Hmmm... Me deu uma fome!

Abraços


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Basicamente
> 
> Biscoito:
> http://www.quitandinha.com/images/visconti_wafer_creme.jpg
> http://www.estudiot.com.br/ilustr/ilust_Hiper/BISCOITO.jpg
> http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/q/qb/qbrado/430383_biscoito.jpg
> http://www.unisite.com.br/culinaria/biscoito.jpg
> http://www.abam.com.br/revista/revista11/biscoito.gif
> http://www.mosteirotrapista.org.br/images/biscoito.jpg
> http://www.spi-london.com/catalog/images/BonoChoc.jpg
> http://www.wseditor.com.br/images/catalogo/182.jpg
> 
> Bolacha:
> http://static.flickr.com/94/224347244_dcc39fbf77.jpg
> http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index-bilder/cracker.jpg
> http://herbhoover.com/house_of_crackers.jpg
> http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/f/other.food/cracker.snack.bread.jpg



Oi Alandria.
Olha, pra nós isso é tudo bolacha, como em São Paulo.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> Oi Alandria.
> Olha, pra nós isso é tudo bolacha, como em São Paulo.
> Cumprimentos


 
De qualquer forma, obrigada por me informar melhor. 
Eu tinha uma impressão de que os portugueses diferenciavam os dois, isso de acordo com a opinião de uns amigos portugueses que eu tive.


----------



## reka39

Hello! I was readin in infopédia the definitions of 'tartelete'. the first is 1) pequena tarte, the second is 2) bolacha pequena, semelhante a uma tarte, com recheio de creme, fruta ou compota. Why do they allude to a 'bolacha' (=biscuits)? Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

Could it possible be an European usage? I can't see any region here naming tortinha as bolacha.


----------



## PTlusitano

Regra geral, eu costumo chamar bolacha quando tem forma circular e é liso, e biscoito quando tem forma de oito e é grosso. Mas claro, cada caso é um caso, e para além disso existem muitos outros tipos de doces como broas, pastéis, queijadas, tartes, fofos, tortas.


----------



## mglenadel

Let's not forget that a cardboard beer coaster, like the ones bars and pubs use and put under beers and pints, is also known as "bolacha" at least in Brazil.


----------



## englishmania

Para mim, as bolachas são normalmente redondas (podem ser rectangulares....) e os biscoitos são de várias formas e mais grossos.

Exemplos de bolachas
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_WifrKoS9gkc/S-LDkcAAxAI/AAAAAAAAEXk/4ijlAOpM8S8/s1600/DSC07775.JPG
http://www.kraftfoodscompany.com/Si...ds/oreo/logos/OREO cookie image v2 - 2011.jpg
http://www.semstress.com/wp-content/uploads/Bolacha-maria.jpg?9d7bd4
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...3x403/531066_572453616103358_1238179537_n.jpg


Exemplos de biscoitos
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tSuFPuHj9...AABHA/i3EDqheh8wc/s1600/bolachas-caseiras.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RS-ENTapf...2-Biscoitos-caseiros-para-revenda-Palmela.jpg
http://www.ciauniao.com.br/img/receitas/Biscoitos_da_Mae.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-l4PcWno9U...Vs/i8e734FYr1Q/s1600/Biscoitos+de+canela1.jpg


Compreendo que por vezes seja difícil traçar a linha que os distingue e que a mesma pessoa escolha um dos termos por vezes intuitivamente 

Engraçado notar que em inglês há  biscuits BrE  e cookies AmE.


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> Para mim, as bolachas são normalmente redondas (podem ser rectangulares....) e os biscoitos são de várias formas e mais grossos.
> 
> Exemplos de bolachas
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_WifrKoS9gkc/S-LDkcAAxAI/AAAAAAAAEXk/4ijlAOpM8S8/s1600/DSC07775.JPG
> http://www.kraftfoodscompany.com/Si...ds/oreo/logos/OREO cookie image v2 - 2011.jpg
> http://www.semstress.com/wp-content/uploads/Bolacha-maria.jpg?9d7bd4
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...3x403/531066_572453616103358_1238179537_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Exemplos de biscoitos
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tSuFPuHj9...AABHA/i3EDqheh8wc/s1600/bolachas-caseiras.jpg
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RS-ENTapf...2-Biscoitos-caseiros-para-revenda-Palmela.jpg
> http://www.ciauniao.com.br/img/receitas/Biscoitos_da_Mae.JPG
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-l4PcWno9U...Vs/i8e734FYr1Q/s1600/Biscoitos+de+canela1.jpg
> 
> 
> Compreendo que por vezes seja difícil traçar a linha que os distingue e que a mesma pessoa escolha um dos termos por vezes intuitivamente
> 
> Engraçado notar que em inglês há  biscuits BrE  e cookies AmE.



I can see the difference! I wouldn't call the sweets at pict. n. 2,3,4 'biscoitos' at all! Rather, 'bolacha' pr 'tartelete' according to my latest post. Thank you in any case for your help.


----------



## SofiaB

englishmania said:


> Engraçado notar que em inglês há  biscuits BrE  e cookies AmE.


Certo mas biscuit:1 Amer pãozinho feito com fermento em pó. 2 Brit biscoito.


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> I can see the difference! I wouldn't call the sweets at pict. n. 2,3,4 'biscoitos' at all! Rather, 'bolacha' pr *'tartelete' *according to my latest post. Thank you in any case for your help.



I'd say these are tarteletes (pequenas tartes):

1
2
3

It's funny because the word is not even in the dictionary. I believe it comes from French.


----------

